# Small square bale capacity on a 30 ft flatbed



## Horsepower326 (8 mo ago)

So I'm getting into a little bit larger scale hay transport recently, and I'm looking at trailers. Right now I have access to a friend's 30 ft x 8 ft tandem dual flatbed that I can use to move hay. My question is how many bales can be fit on a trailer like that. I am just using small 2 tie square bales. Probably 60 to 70 lb a piece. The place I get them at has a loader that can place them on the trailer nice and tight and neat.


----------



## eberlej0 (Jan 9, 2022)

Horsepower326 said:


> So I'm getting into a little bit larger scale hay transport recently, and I'm looking at trailers. Right now I have access to a friend's 30 ft x 8 ft tandem dual flatbed that I can use to move hay. My question is how many bales can be fit on a trailer like that. I am just using small 2 tie square bales. Probably 60 to 70 lb a piece. The place I get them at has a loader that can place them on the trailer nice and tight and neat.


On my 30' gooseneck, I load 40 bales per layer. Typically I will go five high for 200 bales. Easy comfortable load. My bales are 18" wide X 14" high by 36" long. I try to make them weigh around 50#. Just bringing them to the barn I may go 6 high but that's reaching the limits of my loader as far as height goes. First layer you want to spread out some and tighten up the layers as you go up. Top tier is nice and tight forming somewhat of a pyramid. I use a 10 bale accumulator and grapple.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

If stacking them 5 high you can get 100 bales per 14’. So 200 bales. If you go 6 high you can go 240. If you get creative with stacking the bottom on edge and then every other row after, you can get even more.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I can get 270 on if I split up the grabs on the tail. Otherwise with no special handling 240. I can do 280 total on the heaviest and biggest load with 10 on the flatbed of the truck pulling the trailer. Yes, it's heavy. Yes, it's overweight. Yes, I'm a farmer taking my crop to market so I keep it at 100 miles air radius to be safe.


----------

